# Experience needed - Polleni



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

Folks, have two Polleni (male/female) in 45 gallon to themselves. At first all is well, eating well etc. Now male is biting scales off female and harassing her. I read that this might be a result of the mating, post-mating, but it is tough to watch. I have driftwood, plants and rocks for here to hide in, but she just stays at top of the tank, or tries to out run him. 

any experience, will this let up?

cheers


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I had a pair of P.Polleni, the male harrased the female to death no matter how much decore I put in the tank. Best bet is to either a) remove the female into an isolation tank and allow her to heal b) add some dither fish, such as Zebra Danios to hep distract the male, or c) buy another pair of female Polleni so that he has more than one to chance and harrase, combined with dither fish.

Option c) is your best bet for success.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Males are very hard on the females. See if you can provide her with some cover that she can only fit into (plastic tube or make a cave with some rocks). 45 gallon tank is small for this species too.


----------

